# Another fine day



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Well...I was gonna run to Fremont today but decided not to because I'm going with a squad Saturday...but practiced today 2 man limit on saugeye and crappie...other man took his...thanks in law!!!


----------



## rcrook02 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice catch! Which lake did you fish and how did you fish?


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

Saugeyes have a 15" size limit. Unless you caught a large number of 13-15" crappies, they look undersized.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Draggin along said:


> Saugeyes have a 15" size limit. Unless you caught a large number of 13-15" crappies, they look undersized.


Depends on where he was fishing,its not statewide limit


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

Sad


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol if keeping 13" saugeye is sad,throw me a pity party.... I make trips to certain spillways each fall to load up on 13-15" eyes. They're just what I prefer..


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

A 15” saugeye actually has some meat on it. Most of the above pictured arent worth the trouble of cleaning


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

Reward does not justify the small amount of meat


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

This site is sad, more whiny bitches then fisherman anymore.
Nice mess of fish.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice catch on the Crappie - I was out a few days ago and just butchered them. Caught well over 60 and kept 20. All were in the 10-13 inch range.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am curious about people questioning the keeping of saugeyes less than 15" but then people will go and catch 10" perch and think it is fine. I say all this only if fish are caught where length limits are met. I have had similar thoughts on whether a 9" crappie is worth filleting but if someone wants to take the time then more power to them.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep, saugeyefisher is right... it's not a state wide limit… So quit your bellyaching .. and I have to agree with 12 to 14 inch saugeye...It's a perfect little fillet and tastes absolutely delicious..
Nice mess of fish cleveland!


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

Lets Play Nice! My self i:m after the hogs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

skywayvett said:


> Lets Play Nice! My self i:m after the hogs.


Yepp an that's fine to. I have a friend only interested in keeping then 18/19" above. 
Haha I cant catch em that big,so I'll settle


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HookSet Harvey said:


> This site is sad, more whiny bitches then fisherman anymore.
> Nice mess of fish.


This is pretty spot on anymore


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CrappieTacos said:


> A 15” saugeye actually has some meat on it. Most of the above pictured arent worth the trouble of cleaning


I must be really good at cutting a fish up then... I can get just as much meat off a 12" saugeye as I can a 10" crappie....
To each his own


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

12-14" Saugeye are also my Favorite to eat. Almost like yellow Perch Strips. I have no problem keeping a few every now and then given the sheer numbers of legal/FO s-eye I release year after year.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

HookSet Harvey said:


> This site is sad, more whiny bitches then fisherman anymore.
> Nice mess of fish.


There's always been drama on here. Back in the early days? woahhhhnelly.


----------



## EE1 (Dec 30, 2018)

Awsome catch Clevelandtocolumbus. Hey saugeyefisher invite me to your next pity party I will bring the oil lmao bethel_caller you need to open your own site. Call it fishing for cry babies. If u dont have anything nice to say shut the hell up or have enuff [email protected]@ to back it. Whine whine whine. While the good ones one here are frying them up. Clevelandtocolumbus need any help killin and grilln messegae me. Y’all have a great weekend


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Dang


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks like you have 7 eyes on the board... a word of advice... the Daily Possession Limit is 6. Even though you explained that you caught a 2-man limit that day, you yourself can still get busted for over the limit on possession. If the other guy took his catch at the ramp and drove off you'd be left holding an illegal bag! It may be a bit nit-picky but the ODNR guy is going to go by the letter of the law.


----------



## bethel_caller (May 24, 2012)

Keep em small and they won’t ever reach trophy size. Keep what you like just not my preference. I also won’t keep them over 24”. 

Best of luck


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow nice catch! Some very fat crappie there!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

maybe he caught them from a river


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

bethel_caller said:


> Keep em small and they won’t ever reach trophy size. Keep what you like just not my preference. I also won’t keep them over 24”.
> 
> Best of luck


Same could be said for keeping a 20" fish.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yup... when it comes to Saugeye... I don't really care about conservation of a "trophy fish "....Saugeye are a species invented by man,raised by man, stocked by man, for the most part they do not reproduce, and they are a put and take resource...Now, every other species… I will do my best to practice catch and release and conservation


----------

